# another newbie??



## Irokois (Feb 10, 2007)

Heyaaa!!
My name is Hayley (Hails) and I've been leasing an Irish Cobbie for some time now. 

His name is Iro, and he's a compllleeeete sweetie! He's a... ten yr old I think... but I can't keep track... haha. About fifteen hands I'm guessing... but I know he's something like 1. 70 metres. 

My other pets are two dogs (big ol' collie being my boy), fish (yaaaay *waves arms in mock excitement*) and gerbils... though we're getting some rabbits and/ or hopefully a cat, though the stable cats are practically mine... as is Rex/ Sawyer the "village dog" who follows me everywhere.... 

sooo... I hope to learn about horses, and talk to horsie people!!

---HAILS


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

howdy newcomer


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

welcome :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

hi!


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the board!


----------

